# C/F Fenders



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Looking for carbon fiber fenders for B14 sentra. Does anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

hmm...I do not believe there are any available. I would imagine the demand on those would be rather low and the cost high so it is unlikely to see any being mass produced


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup, Stoopidparts.com may have something available in the future, but who knows when that will be.

Right now, if you want C/F fenders, you'll have to buy a Honda/Acura.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

why get c/f fenders, they weight more than the fiberglass ones do... go Z3.. and get the vents filled if you dont like that style..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*stoopid parts Doluck style ones....*

Those should be availible by the end of the summer, I have the stock ones that are being worked on and prototyped. I dont know the cost as of yet but they will be avaible in both C/F and Fiberglass.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

W00t !! FINALLY !!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike is ALIVE!

Good news man, glad to hear it!

I will be dropping by the shop tomorrow after 3PM.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Versus motorsports have them,I'll have to get there website. Let me check it out.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

I thought I would be able to find something somewhere. I'm in Japan right now on vacation. There are no speed/tuner shops in the Tokyo area.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

i want them to caome out with the carbon fiber lip and fenders.....


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

YES carbon fiber lip please !!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

How about some C/F Truly Nolen Acessories?

Seth


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

I GOT ONE... I SAW IT ON MY FRIENDS SUPERCHARGED BMW M3- CARBON FIBER DASH. NO I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT THE KIT YOU CAN GET ON EBAY THAT COSTS 14.99 AND COMES WITH 3M ADHESIVE BUT AN ENTIRE DASH. NO ARIBAG, CUSTOM GAUGE HOLDERS, SAFC HOLDER AND A CUP HOLDER! IT COSTED LIKE $500 BUT I WOULD SPEND IT! ITS BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NO MORE CAPS!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *why get c/f fenders, they weight more than the fiberglass ones do... go Z3.. and get the vents filled if you dont like that style.. *


 Fiberglass cracks easy and doesn't keep it's shape very well. Believe me, I know.


----------

